# 2019 workmaster 50 4wd field work best rpm



## troyspestrak (4 mo ago)

just bought this tractor, What would the best rpm be for field work be?


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

troyspestrak said:


> just bought this tractor, What would the best rpm be for field work be?


I presume that by field work you mean working land / soil with an implement towed by the tractor with PTO using three-point hitch. 
Your tractor should give you an indication (mine states it on the engine plate) as to what the rated power is. For example, my small Yanmar F145D is rated at 14.5hp (at the PTO) at 2500 rpm. 
PTO speed would be the next most important item to pay attention to (my rotary tiller and my brush hog both state 540 rpm maximum). Ground speed would be controlled using gears (on my little guy) and / or by hydrostatic transmission pedal(s) on newer equipment.


----------

